# Action Packed Shop Tour



## jasonstraw (Sep 12, 2013)

I make fancy furniture, custom cabinets and teach classes in gainesville, fl 32601. 
Jasonstrawwoodworker.com
We made a shop tour video:





https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jason-Straw-Woodworking/109017695787101?ref=hl

have fun!
-jason


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Good Lord Jason that was funny! You had me dying how serious you guys were and then all the fun started. Welcome to Lumberjocks! I definitely welcome your expertise, I'm just a wannabe woodworker. There are a huge amount of pros for you to talk with also. Anyway Welcome


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

The Kung Fu was almost as funny as the guy talking about making "custom" furniture then showing a veneer saw and cutting a piece of plywood. HILARIOUS !


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

great vid Jason !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! welcome aboard.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

That was a treat


----------



## jasonstraw (Sep 12, 2013)

and here is another one.. not as funny though.

https://jasonstrawwoodworker.com/jason-straw-woodworker-the-mini-documentary/


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Aw man! That was too funny. I love the shoe bit!


----------

